# Polishing the inside of a pen



## apple320 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had some old screw drivers laying around so I thought I would see about making a see through pen.

I tried different speeds, working my way up to size, acid bath, felt wheel inside and none that I was 100% pleased with and I am wondering in anyone else has any good ideas.












Chris


----------



## wolftat (Apr 21, 2010)

Back in high school we made screwdrivers and to get them to shine and be smooth we dipped them in acetone, it smoothed everything out nicely, I don't know if that will work for you but it may be worth trying.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear your frustration, but that is a really cool Pen!


----------



## rsmith (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know why I know this, but in some nail salons that work with acrylic nails they use a dumbed down dremel to buff uneven nails to a high polish.  There are attachments for their tools that are cylindrical and different small diameters, and the cylinders are essentially coated with different grits of micromesh, it seems to me that it starts somewhere around 700-800 grit and goes up to basically silk coating.  You can probably get them anyplace like wal-mart or someplace like that.  These are small enough to insert inside most barrels that could accomodate a converter, so it may be a place to start?  I would think you would have to extend the shaft slightly to get any deeper than an inch or so, but it may work if you can at least get the inside semi smooth by sanding...again, WHY I know this, I have no idea


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 21, 2010)

bgrey (brian) will hopefully chime in and share a few "techniques". He has done some great looking(clear) FP 'demonstrators' that he's "buffed" them real good. Betcha he knows a thing or two.


----------

